# Enworld Fantasy Football UK (soccer) '07/08 - Season Starts 11th Aug



## PieAndDragon (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All

Our annual fantasy football (soccer state-side) is on again! I've created a league for the 2007 / 2008 English Premiership, for any Enworlders who are interested.

The league is located at http://fantasy.premierleague.com/, it's purely for fun and all are welcome.

The season starts 11th August. The joining code for the Enworlders Utd league is 86419-21080. No actual knowledge of football is needed (although it may give an advantage) and there's no limit on the number of people who can join.

This is the third year of the Enworlders Utd League. Last year's winners were the BoltonRoad Wanderers, managed by Loki44, and the Cereal Donkeys (my team) won the first time around. 

So far we have:

*FC Arkham* - Theron
*Cereal Donkeys* - detomo
*Hampshire Exiles* - OakwoodDM
*New Crobuzon United* - GMSharka
*BoltonRoad Wanderers* - Loki44
*Håkons Engler* - Gulla
*Wandering Hillbillys* - Deng
*FC Greyhawk* - johnsemlak
*Bostero FC* - thud13x
*Sherad's Scorers* - ?
*FC Flora* - ScyldSceafing
*The Hivemind* - Tallarn

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## OakwoodDM (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi. I've joined. That's my Hampshire Exiles. You may recall me from the first year. I went away last year because some friends wanted to try a different fantasy football game, but I'm back again ready and raring to go for the new season!


----------



## Theron (Jul 9, 2007)

Huzzah!  I can't wait until August (namely, because this year, I know what I'm doing from the outset.)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 9, 2007)

Theron said:
			
		

> Huzzah!  I can't wait until August (namely, because this year, I know what I'm doing from the outset.)




Believe me, you can still do worse when you know what you're doing


----------



## Theron (Jul 9, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> Believe me, you can still do worse when you know what you're doing




True.  I think I single-handedly crippled more players by choosing them for my squad than anyone else in the game.


----------



## GMSkarka (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks to Theron for pinging me with a reminder.

*New Crobuzon United* is ready to go.


----------



## Gulla (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll be in again, probably with "Håkons Engler" if the system allows Norvegian Characters, otherwise I'll have to translate it again. I'll hopefully not have to change all of the team in week 4 this year, but it takes a few weeks to find out who will be playing each match and which stupid managers "rotate the team".

But I'll beat you all, anyway 

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Jul 16, 2007)

The BoltonRoad Wanderers are in, and back to defend their title!


----------



## Gulla (Jul 17, 2007)

OK, I'm really in now, with a placeholder team. I'll need to get closer to kick off to decide on the details.

Just a friendly warning (to the newcommers mostly, I guess) about gameweek 2. If I'm not counting wrong there are only 8 matches in that week meaning that 4 teams don't play. I guess it's caused by the champion's league qualifier since the teams are Arsenal, Liverpool, Newcastle and West Ham.

So more than 4 players from these teams from the start will mean a reduced squad in gameweek 2. The games have not yet been rescheduled as far as I can see.

Håkon
having learned from last year that the reduced and the expanded game weeks are very important.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 22, 2007)

Less than 3 weeks to go!

Really hoping Tevez completes his move to Man U and keeping an eye out on all of the summer transfers.


----------



## Theron (Jul 24, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> Less than 3 weeks to go!
> 
> Really hoping Tevez completes his move to Man U and keeping an eye out on all of the summer transfers.




For the Hammers' sake, I hope he stays, but the guy brought a mess with him.

Personally, I'm hoping Liverpool can get Heinze from Man U.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

Two more people have snuck in their teams!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 2, 2007)

Less than 10 days to go. Hopefully Tevez will have sorted out what he's doing by then!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 7, 2007)

Any last minute teams joining us before the league begins on Sat?


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 8, 2007)

Good luck everyone, and I hope no-one else does an impression of John Terry and does himself in before Saturday!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 12, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> Less than 10 days to go. Hopefully Tevez will have sorted out what he's doing by then!




Sorted out but not playing this week.  I noticed a couple of teams started him.  

The Hammers certainly could've used him today.  With Tevez and a third of last year's squad transfering out, and injuries, West Ham looked pretty dismal.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 13, 2007)

Another one not playing was Drogba. My captain, of course  If Morry is going to start playing Chelsea the same way Liverpool is played (far too much swapping of the team) this season will be hard. Guessing which star is playing well is difficult enough when the team lineups are somewhat stable.

Håkon
who still hopes he will not have to redesign the team completely in week 4


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 13, 2007)

The first week is always a lottery, so I'm just glad to have done averagely. I'll point out that the next game week starts tomorrow (midweek games) and six teams don't have games in it.

I've updated the list of players, and the current leaders are Sherad's Scorers, though I'm not sure who they are on ENWorld.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm already getting plagued by injuries (Essien - knee, Campbell - groin).  I planned for the shortened Week 2 when I set up my team but the two injuries will leave me a man short.  I used my wild card early last year but I'm saving it this go around.  Hopefully I won't fall too far back in the table.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 17, 2007)

This is starting to get ludicrous!

First Ronaldo gets his sorry self sent off, and now three of my players are injured. Duberry, Berbatov and Edwards. 

No doubt another one will fall down some stairs and injure himself before the weekend games commence


----------



## Gulla (Aug 17, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> No doubt another one will fall down some stairs and injure himself before the weekend games commence



Well, the goal keeper for my team (not here, my real team, Rosenborg BK) managed to cut his finger on a cheese cutter yesterday so he is out of the Canadian national team, an uncertain for the Champions League qualifyer in 2 weeks. Bad luck all around.

But anyway. Ronaldo cannot be worth that much money?

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Aug 18, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> This is starting to get ludicrous!




Tell me about it.  I had Carvalho, Essien, Ronaldo, Downing and Campbell all likely or for sure out this week.  It forced me to play my Wild Card early again this year despite the fact that I really wanted to hold onto it.  I basically have a whole new team going into this week's matches.  Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 18, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> But anyway. Ronaldo cannot be worth that much money?




If he scores as many points as he did last year, then he is more than worth that money


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in - missed the league note.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 20, 2007)

Standings at end of gameweek 3 are:

1st *Bostero FC* [thud13x]- 117 points
2nd *New Crobuzon United* [GMSharka] - 115 points
2nd *Wandering Hillbillys* [Deng] - 115 points
4th *Sherad's Scorers* [???] - 111 points
5th *FC Arkham* [Theron] - 109 points
6th *Håkons Engler* [Gulla] - 108 points
7th *FC Flora* [ScyldSceafing] - 106 points
8th *Hampshire Exiles* [OakwoodDM] - 105 points
9th *Cereal Donkeys* [detomo] - 104 points
10th *BoltonRoad Wanderers* [Loki44] - 103 points
11th *FC Greyhawk* [johnsemlak] - 84 points

With only two points separating the top 3.


----------



## GMSkarka (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm pleased to be as highly-ranked as I've managed, especially given the fact that I had to dump my initial Captain (Rooney), and then Ronaldo, who inherited the Captaincy, gets suspended until 2 September.

It's been a lucky thing that everyone else on the side has played so well!


----------



## Gulla (Aug 26, 2007)

*Rules cahnge?*

Has there been a subtle change in the rules, or have I just discovered a bug?

This week Berbatov was my first substitute (an error, I'll admint that as he was injured when I submitted the team for this round) and Shorey didn't play. Last year this would result in Berbatow scoring points for me as a substitute. This week (at least so far) the game have substituted Melleberg (my first defender substitute) instead.

The same happened to Bolton Road Wanderers who got Ingimarson for Shorey instead of Kanu. 

OTOH the Wandering Hilbillies got a defender for an attacker, even though they had an attacker on the bench?

Has anyone seen this change in the rules, or is this a bug?

Håkon


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 26, 2007)

One of the lesser-known rules is that you have to have at least three defenders in your team each week. Since Bertatov substituting for Shorey would have left you with only 2, it brought in Mellberg instead.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 26, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> One of the lesser-known rules is that you have to have at least three defenders in your team each week. Since Bertatov substituting for Shorey would have left you with only 2, it brought in Mellberg instead.




And that's the way it should be, but I think Gulla is right.  Last year the substitutions would occur in order despite starting lineup position requirements.  i.e. Last year, even though I had to start 3 defenders, since Shorey didn't play he would've been replaced by Kanu even though it violated the starting lineup requirements.  I think it's a bug from last year that they have fixed.

That aside, Anelka is my man of the year so far.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 31, 2007)

How bad is Lampard's thigh injury?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 31, 2007)

Bad enough to look like he's missing chelsea's next game and doubtful for some england matches next month.

This is the week I use my wild card


----------



## loki44 (Sep 3, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> This is the week I use my wild card




I noticed, and you made a good show of it.  Glad to know I'm not the only one who burned their wild card early.  Even playing field the rest of the season for us.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Sep 3, 2007)

After my shocking first two weeks, I'm feeling rather glad and lucky to have recovered to the extent I have without using my wildcard.

All i need now is a nice convincing win for Spurs at the weekend, preferrably with Jenas and Berbatov doing all the work... not sure how likely that is, though!


----------



## Gulla (Sep 15, 2007)

*I really hate Chealski*

*grumble*

And *when* exactly did that stupid Drogba decide to get injured? Yep, straight *after* I had selected him captain again after much agonizing between him and Fabregas. And I had no time for checking Saturday morning as I like to do.

At least I know who is going out next week. Hopefully he stays out of the team at least until Thursday (Rosenborg is playing Chealski on the Champion's League, and any reduction of their capability is good   )

Håkon
currently certain that he will never ever again use a Chealski player


----------



## PieAndDragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Standings at end of Gameweek 6 are:

1st *BoltonRoad Wanderers* [Loki44] - 266
2nd *Cereal Donkeys* [detomo] - 251
3rd *Wandering Hillbillys* [Deng] - 247
4th *Håkons Engler* [Gulla] - 244
5th *Hampshire Exiles* [OakwoodDM] - 228
6th *New Crobuzon United *[GMSharka] - 216
7th *FC Flora* [ScyldSceafing] - 215
8th *Sherad's Scorers* [???] - 214
9th *FC Arkham* [Theron] - 209
10th *Bostero FC* [thud13x] - 201
11th *FC Greyhawk* [johnsemlak] - 178

BoltonRoad Wanderers and the Cereal Donkeys make strong recoveries to the top of the league, as the might Bostero FC loses its way from the last update. 

Only 22 points separate the top 4


----------



## OakwoodDM (Sep 21, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> *grumble*
> 
> And *when* exactly did that stupid Drogba decide to get injured? Yep, straight *after* I had selected him captain again after much agonizing between him and Fabregas. And I had no time for checking Saturday morning as I like to do.
> 
> ...




Well, congratulations. Not only did Rosenborg get an unexpected draw at Stamford Bridge, but also delivered the boot with which Abramovich booted Mourinho out of the job.

Good result all round!


----------



## loki44 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Hillbilly's ran away with it this week, and I forgot to make any transfers!  Nice job Billys.


----------



## Gulla (Sep 24, 2007)

It seems I always just almost get it all correct. This time selecting Van Persie over Adebayor. Well, I get more points every week, so maybe I'll catch the top in time for May   

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Sep 28, 2007)

Made an extra transfer this week.  I rarely do that because I hate taking points off the board, but I almost had to with all the injuries: Lampard, Arteta, Kanu, Lehman, and Howard.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 28, 2007)

Back on top!


----------



## Gulla (Oct 29, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Back on top!



That's just sooooo sneaky. Here I was slowly gaining on the hillbillys, and then you come out of nowhere and rush to the lead.   

I really enjoy this year. It is closer than last year (and I'm not so far behind   )

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Oct 29, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> I really enjoy this year. It is closer than last year




Ditto.  I hope everyone stays active.  It's a long season and a lot can change.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 29, 2007)

All I know is that the Donkeys are in free-fall. And the teams not actually all that bad


----------



## GMSkarka (Oct 29, 2007)

detomo said:
			
		

> All I know is that the Donkeys are in free-fall.





I hear ya.   New Crobuzon United is currently 90-some-odd points out from first, having spent almost the entire season to date dealing with injuries and red-cards.

Yeesh.


----------



## Deng (Oct 30, 2007)

I was really worried about this weekend when I heard Anelka score after I had transferred him but I am quite happy with what I got...... until I looked at the leader board that is.

Brilliant score loki.


----------



## loki44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hillbillys  - Great call making Belletti your captain this week. It put you back on top.


----------



## Gulla (Nov 6, 2007)

Both of you could use a little wrench in the machinery. Here I am doing what I think is a very good round and you both pull away? No fair.

Håkon
sneaking out to shop himself some Aston Villa and Blackburn stars (as if such a thing exists )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 7, 2007)

Hope you don't mind an old-time ENWorld joining the league late...

As you can see from my Team Name, I've been around a while - just not posting much! But with 4e on the boards, I'm back and in the game.

Few quick facts - I'm a Spurs fan, live in London, and I love to play these games!

Does anyone that reads this board playing Xperteleven, by the way?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 7, 2007)

Wellllllllllll. We can let you in I suppose . Just try to lose some points so that my team can end nearer the top and all will be good!


----------



## loki44 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Does anyone that reads this board playing Xperteleven, by the way?




Never heard of it.  Link?


----------



## loki44 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind an old-time ENWorld joining the league late...




Welcome!  Are you "The Hivemind" then?


----------



## Gulla (Nov 7, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Welcome!



I'll second that   

And as long as you stay put behind me I won't even complain   

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a little worried about this week.  My bench is pretty thin.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 19, 2007)

Yup, the Hivemind is my team.

http://www.xperteleven.com is an online fantasy football game that I play (and run some leagues in). You manage a fictional team in a fictional league, rather than managing real players a la Premier League Fantasy Football.

When it comes around to me looking for new players to add to my league I'll put a post in here. It's a good fun game, and if you sign up now for one of the public leagues you'll be able to get an idea how it all works.

Aside from all that - England were bloody luck over the weekend!


----------



## Deng (Nov 30, 2007)

I know Detomo normally does this but he has slacked off a bit since he's been dropping down the league... so table as at end of week 14

1st Wandering Hillbillys [Deng] - 758
2nd Håkons Engler [Gulla] - 726
3rd BoltonRoad Wanderers [Loki44] - 713
4th The Hivemind [Tallarn] - 691
5th Bostero FC [thud13x] - 634
6th Cereal Donkeys [detomo] - 616
7th Sherad's Scorers [???] - 607
8th FC Arkham [Theron] - 603
9th Hampshire Exiles [OakwoodDM] - 594
10th New Crobuzon United [GMSharka] - 544
11th FC Flora [ScyldSceafing] - 542
12th FC Greyhawk [johnsemlak] - 476


----------



## Gulla (Nov 30, 2007)

Deng said:
			
		

> I know Detomo normally does this but he has slacked off a bit since he's been dropping down the league... so table as at end of week 14
> 
> 1st Wandering Hillbillys [Deng] - 758
> 2nd Håkons Engler [Gulla] - 726



You're just gloating   

I'll catch you somehow. But my (not so) cunning plan to have Fabregas as team captain next week with Arsenal playing twice failed. Stupid Champions League (my thoughts on the CL including the results from Trondheim are not fit for this board).

I was lucky to catch it as well. I had set up the team Wednesday night, and if I hadn't done a wrong click and seen the headlines on Eurosport I would still be fielding Fabregas...

Håkon


----------



## Deng (Dec 6, 2007)

As a Newcastle fan I am quite happy with last night's result.... the fact I had Gallas as my captain did not make me happy! At least you've only closed the gap by one point!


----------



## Gulla (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll refrase your last post:

At last I've closed the gap to one point 

I really wish I could manage to chose the best captain for all games. If I had the best captain in each game I would have at least 100 points more.

But I'm happy right now. My goal for this season is to be in the top 10.000 globally and competing closely for 1. place among EN-worlders. And currently that looks good. Now to manage to stay in there over Christmas.

Håkon
for the first time in a long time happy for a ManU victory (which feels very wrong  )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm absolutely delighted at Spurs win at Portsmouth, of course.

If only I'd not picked Richards for my captain (didn't think Bolton would score at Man City...sigh).


----------



## Deng (Dec 18, 2007)

Gulla said:
			
		

> I really wish I could manage to chose the best captain for all games. If I had the best captain in each game I would have at least 100 points more.




I've been doing pretty well with captain selection until this week.... I didn't believe Tottenham would ever manage to keep a clean sheet.... but they did 

Xmas is usually my worst time in fantasy football, it was the same last year where I was doing OK in the Enworld league and then dropped down to 5th in two weeks, I must do better this year.


----------



## Deng (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Håkon you've had a really good game week so far.... I need Gerrard and Bentley to score a few to be able to catch up!


----------



## Gulla (Jan 2, 2008)

I was kind of hoping that they could get a booking and be taken off before 60 minutes   

I should have had 8 more points though. I was loggin in to substitute one of the cheap midfielders for Mellberg, but had some networkissues and then forgot all about it.

Anyway it's nice to borrow the top spot now and again   

Håkon
very pleased that Thevez didn't break a leg.


----------



## Deng (Jan 3, 2008)

Gulla said:
			
		

> I was kind of hoping that they could get a booking and be taken off before 60 minutes
> 
> I should have had 8 more points though. I was loggin in to substitute one of the cheap midfielders for Mellberg, but had some networkissues and then forgot all about it.
> 
> ...




Thanks 

I'll just have to take top spot back again in the next couple of weeks 

I've only just brought Tevez in so I'm glad I didn't put a jinks on him!


----------



## Gulla (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone have a link to which of all the players are playing in the Africa-championships for the next 6 weeks? I know that 4 of the start-11 in Chealsky are gone (including Drogba) but that doesn't hit me. What I wonder is if here is a list somewhere so I don't line up players gone to Africa 

Håkon
trying hard to cling on to the top spot.


----------



## Deng (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh go on then.... even if it will help you!!!

http://english-premier-league.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_african_nations_effect


----------



## Gulla (Jan 11, 2008)

Deng said:
			
		

> Oh go on then.... even if it will help you!!!
> 
> http://english-premier-league.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_african_nations_effect



Not so much help as a calming of emotions. None of my selected team are on the list   

Håkon
quite happy with "his" boys so far this year


----------



## Gulla (Jan 21, 2008)

It seems this is my month 
If only Villa could beat the **** out of Liverpool today my week will be very good indeed. 0-3 with goals by Laursen and Mellberg would be perfect  That will probably take me into top 1000 overall and top 100 for January. Definitely the best I have ever been ranked 

Håkon
who fear that the result will be 3-0 instead of 0-3


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

If Gerrard wasn't my captain, and Reina and a liverpool defender also in my team, I would wish you luck on the liverpool result. As it is, a double hattrick from Gerrard would suffice for me


----------



## Gulla (Jan 30, 2008)

Yay!

I'm currently in the top-1000 for both January and over all, still with half a round to play, though.

And I feel soooooo unclean cheering for ManU  :\    

Håkon


----------



## loki44 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Sweet Adebayor!*

Adebayor is the man.  He singlehandedly catapulted my side into 2nd place as the season is winding down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXWQIIQVdW8


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 1, 2008)

My season seems to have tailed off somewhat - much like Spurs, the team that I support!

I'm looking forward to playing in this league again next season...


----------



## loki44 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats everyone on another fun season, with special props going out to Engler for running away with the whole thing and the Hillbillies for knocking me into third by a single point.  Already looking forward to the next campaign.


----------



## Gulla (May 13, 2008)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Congrats everyone on another fun season, with special props going out to Engler for running away with the whole thing and the Hillbillies for knocking me into third by a single point.  Already looking forward to the next campaign.




Weeeee are the champions my friiiiieee-end     

In february I was aiming for top 1000, but a sad end of season stopped that. My final stunt to get up backfired spectacularly: Buying 2 Pompey defenders + James. Hreidarson scored -2 points with a red card and 2 weeks suspension, James got injured and Pompey had a harrific last 3 matches.

My overall strategy to avoid the "let's always swap someone around" teams (Liverpool and Chelsky) did pay off this year. I wonder how much Ronaldo will cost next year...

But I'll be back in August to defend my ENWorld title   

Håkon


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 14, 2008)

Gulla said:
			
		

> Weeeee are the champions my friiiiieee-end
> 
> In february I was aiming for top 1000, but a sad end of season stopped that. My final stunt to get up backfired spectacularly: Buying 2 Pompey defenders + James. Hreidarson scored -2 points with a red card and 2 weeks suspension, James got injured and Pompey had a harrific last 3 matches.
> 
> ...




Congrats to you. 

Incidentally, for all those bereft of football action over the summer (at least, those not watching the Euro 2008 games) I'm managing a league in Xperteleven and I'm looking for new players in the near future.

It's a lot like football manager or Championship manager - you're managing a fictional team in a fictional league. You buy, sell, train players and pick teams and tactics. You can also write press releases mocking (or praising) other players and win prizes.

If anyone is interested in joining, the website is www.xperteleven.com. Once you've signed up on the site, you'll need to use the Search function to find League 106448. There are a couple of teams ready to take over, or you can request a new team if you'd prefer.

Any questions, you can let me know! Thanks!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 3, 2008)

*08-09 Season*

New season coming up.  Who's in for this campaign?


----------

